# Wish it was mine - do you see a line?



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

http://canyouseealine.com/view_home_...fm?testID=5991

My friend asked me to take a look at her hpt...looks like a bfp to me! Just wish it was mine!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

to me it looks more like the dip that is always present in that test... cannot rightfully say that it looks pink. The bottom half could possibly maybe look pink but really... it just looks like because she is holding it with the light to the left... that you are seeing the indentation where a bfp would be.

She should take a pic of it sitting down on a flat surface with light directly above rather than to the side.


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Mae! I was hoping you'd weigh in. (Maybe canyouseealine should have you on as a poas expert! lol) Just looking at the pic I thought it might just be the indent or a evap but after seeing the invert and a saturated pic, it seems pretty pink to me.

I guess she'll just have to poas in a few days to find out!


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

I had to invert the picture before I could see it. Faintest positive ever, but yea, it's there.


----------



## tiredofnegatives (Mar 8, 2010)

To me i see a line,i mean it look positive to me but thats jest me


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

Forgot to update, it was indeed a line!!!







I'm so happy for my friend!!!!


----------

